# piping joints bolts handbook



## said said (13 يناير 2010)

اليكم هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## سامح 2010 (14 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب المفيد

 سبحان الله وبحمده
 سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يناير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب.*


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (24 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (14 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقه انا كنت متخيل ان الكتاب ده سيكون ضعيفا، ولكنى وجدته يجمع كثير من المعلومات المتعلقه بالـ piping joints يغنيك عن فتح الكثير من الكتب,

الحقيقه الكتاب جيد

مشكور يا باشمهندس سعيد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 فبراير 2010)

مكووووووووووووورون وماجورووووووووووووووووووون على ما تقدمون


----------



## hussam yusuf (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب المفيد

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جداً.


----------



## neo203 (21 مارس 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## وسام النعيمي (23 مارس 2010)

*الشكر الجزيل*

الى كل من يساهم في توسعة العلم ونشره اهديه اطيب التحيات وازكى ايات الشكر ..... مع التقدير. 
من العراق ......وسام النعيمي .


----------

